# Chelsea owners yacht



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

Yesterday in Poole we had the arrival of Chelsea football club owner's mega boat.Roman Abramovich's massive yacht measures 86metres in length and is powered by 4x 3,154 horse power diesel engines and 1x 31,269 horse power gas turbines. En route to Hamburg it is stopping until 5pm today.Picture on this site below. The Ecstasea.

http://g_whiting.perso.libello.com/images/yachts/yachtsbysize/index.html


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

On the site you posted it indicates she has 2 Diesels @ 3;600 HP each which seems about right . I am sure she does not have a total of 137,000 HP between diesels and gas turbines ??


----------



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

oops, It should have read 1 not 4 on the 31,269 HP turbines,bit of finger trouble on my keyboard(Thumb) Apparently this is just one of four yachts that he owns.


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

Jim Barnes is going to buy one of these when he wins the lottery, right Jim ?
Can I have a steer please ? [=P] 
Brian


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Got a couple of pics of her as she approached Poole Quay yesterday - bit of a wait till they get developed though.


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Not a proper yacht, no sails and has an engine


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Syd young said:


> oops, It should have read 1 not 4 on the 31,269 HP turbines,bit of finger trouble on my keyboard(Thumb) Apparently this is just one of four yachts that he owns.


You where spot on there Syd, though I have heard that this one does belong to Jim Barnes and the Ruskie is only borrowing it,Jim`s just not cracking on that he`s won the lottery(==D) (Jester) :sweat:


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The site you posted does not indicate any Gas Turbine as being part of the power plant > At 30,000 HP she would for the size of the vessel be very much overpowered ! And very fast ! ??? Derek


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

There are 4 Yachts listed under his name...
I assume you mean Ecstasea ?
The interesting tidbit is that he has more british crew onboard than the british flagged MSC Napoli ...


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

No it is Pelorus ; Look under Syds original posting . 
If that is 30,000 HP Ill show my Butt in in " Harrods Front Window " You name the time !!!!


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

Derek

If you do, please get a photo taken & posted on SN......we all want to see how good looking you really are ! (==D) [=P] 

Brian


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Pove Me Wrong and I shall !! 
Costly for the airfare but what the Hell ! At least I shall be able to buys some good tea .
Derek


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Doors*



Graham McMorine said:


> You where spot on there Syd, though I have heard that this one does belong to Jim Barnes and the Ruskie is only borrowing it,Jim`s just not cracking on that he`s won the lottery(==D) (Jester) :sweat:



Cant be Jimbos graham...not enough doors fitted mate...you know what he's like...LOL


----------



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

No Derek its the Ecstasea that I was talking about,look at the spec on the site regarding the turbines,She is partly crewed by ex SAS,I shall nip up to London to look in Harrods window when you are ready.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Sun newspaer - 

_ROMAN Abramovich’s superyacht berths at Britain’s most exclusive seaside area yesterday — sparking speculation he is buying ANOTHER home in this country. 

The Chelsea owner’s boat Ecstasea docked at Poole harbour, Dorset, next to Sandbanks peninsula where mansions go for £10million.

A local estate agent said it has had two recent inquiries from Russians. Francis Payne, of Taylor Made, said: “I can’t name them. The interest from the old Soviet bloc is such that we have a Russian translation on our website.”

Abramovich, 40, has spent £75million on property in Britain since buying Chelsea in 2003.

And Portsmouth manager Harry Redknapp would be a neighbour if he splashed out in Sandbanks._

Rushie


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Damn !!! Well I was right that she does not have 4 X 30,000 Hp . Plus you led us to the wrong vessel > Mind you I guess Im wrong so Harrods Front window it is . I shall pick the time as you did mislead somewhat . 
At 30,000 Hp on the GT Ill bet she will almost bre able to get away from a Frigate .


----------



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

****** said:


> Got a couple of pics of her as she approached Poole Quay yesterday - bit of a wait till they get developed though.



If you look on the Bournemouth Echo website you will see a video of her leaving port,go to 
www.thisisbournemouth.co.uk/news/
look to the left hand column and click on video & audio(Thumb)


----------

